# Irony



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

I picked up a man and woman Monday night from a bar. Their destination was another bar a half mile away.

The guy apparently is manager of a restaurant. I hear him tell the woman about a customer only tipping a waitress employee 25 cents. Pax says he told the customer that such a tip was insulting to the waitress and the customer would be banned from their restaurant in the future.

I then dropped off the two pax. You guessed it: no tip for me.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Stray cat said:


> I picked up a man and woman Monday night from a bar. Their destination was another bar a half mile away.
> 
> The guy apparently is manager of a restaurant. I hear him tell the woman about a customer only tipping a waitress employee 25 cents. Pax says he told the customer that such a tip was insulting to the waitress and the customer would be banned from their restaurant in the future.
> 
> I then dropped off the two pax. You guessed it: no tip for me.


I certainly would have mentioned to him the ignorance of most paxs for not tipping at all.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Stray cat said:


> I picked up a man and woman Monday night from a bar. Their destination was another bar a half mile away.
> 
> The guy apparently is manager of a restaurant. I hear him tell the woman about a customer only tipping a waitress employee 25 cents. Pax says he told the customer that such a tip was insulting to the waitress and the customer would be banned from their restaurant in the future.
> 
> I then dropped off the two pax. You guessed it: no tip for me.


U/L drivers are considered indentured servants, no tip.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> I certainly would have mentioned to him the ignorance of most paxs for not tipping at all.


Yes, I only had that idea afterwards.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

You missed a great opportunity to educate pax. I once had a girl leave scarf... she wouldn’t stop calling me, I had pax at the time. I told my on board pax that she didn’t tip and she not my priority now... I told the pax that tipping makes different on your rating and In how driver may treat you If you forget something. After she exit, she says let me check I didn’t leave anything behind, and she tipped. I am 80% sure she wouldn’t have tipped without my spill.


----------

